# Stanchezza



## Ultimo (7 Agosto 2015)

Credo di aver concentrato la mia vita sul benessere altrui, prendendo quando mi trovo solo a pensare il positivo di ciò che faccio e che credo di fare bene, o almeno a provarci. Che poi dicendolo io chissà quanto può valere.
Ma sono stanco, e, non lo so, forse per coincidenza di alcune situazioni  di svariato tipo, dall'andare a vedere due ragazzi far l'amore sulla spiaggia al glaucoma agli occhi al figlio maggiore in adolescenza. Mi sento stanco, ho voglia di rilassarmi, di piangere e di avere qualcuno che ne se accorga, mi stringa e mi lasci piangere tutta la stanchezza che mi ritrovo. 
La mente corre nel desiderare svariate cose, dal voler stare solo, al voler stare solo con la donna che amo, dal voler fermare il tempo e basta, un'interruttore on ed off per poter resettare e non vivere il momento di adesso. La ragione mentre scrivo mi dice, e mi fa sorridere dicendomi sii positivo e vai avanti. Ed io sono positivo nella tristezza della difficoltà del momento e della vita che è soltanto bella, la vita, la vita.


----------

